# am i allowed to ask a naughty question here?



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

just checking...before i ask it


----------



## Zowie (Oct 21, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Get as freak nasty as you wish


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

how many times a month/ week/ day do u pleasure urself.....?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

It depends how many posts on dimensions I read


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

1 - 5 times a day... I don't fahk unless I an in a relationship


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> It depends how many posts on dimensions I read



lol.....really?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> lol.....really?



if I was you, I would just assume that if I am posting I am probably doing it one handed.

I AM LITERALLY TYPING THIS ONE HANDED RIGHT NOW WITH NO CAPS LOCK


----------



## Zowie (Oct 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> if I was you, I would just assume that if I am posting I am probably doing it one handed.
> 
> I AM LITERALLY TYPING THIS ONE HANDED RIGHT NOW WITH NO CAPS LOCK



That would explain your grammar at times.


----------



## djudex (Oct 21, 2010)

Every key on his keyboard has a mushroom stamp.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> That would explain your grammar at times.



y wuld u say that


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> y wuld u say that



Due to the fact that your grammar sucks, when you're masturbating.


----------



## djudex (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I'm going to go do it right now.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Due to the fact that your grammar sucks, when you're masturbating.



o, u r right i guess, but I am done now.


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

so im noticing not many ppl actually ANSWERED the question..


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 21, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> so im noticing not many ppl actually ANSWERED the question..



There's a massive poll on this in the sexuality section if you're interested in quantitative data.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

Neverrrrrrr.

Never ever.




Wow, I don't drink or pleasure myself. I'm so cool.


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> There's a massive poll on this in the sexuality section if you're interested in quantitative data.



Massive polls and pleasuring oneself do make a good combination.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Neverrrrrrr.
> 
> Never ever.
> 
> ...



Fucking straight edge.

Straight edge kids piss me off too. Fuckin' superiority complexes.


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Neverrrrrrr.
> 
> Never ever.
> 
> ...



u have no idea what ur missing!! lol


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> u have no idea what ur missing!! lol



Yea, my life really sucksssssssssss



Except not.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 21, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Massive polls and pleasuring oneself do make a good combination.



I see what you did there.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Neverrrrrrr.
> 
> Never ever.
> 
> ...




I don't pleasure myself either, so you ain't alone in that department...

But I totally do drink. 

Within reason... xP


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty sure I'd have killed several people by now if I didn't release some steam


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Pretty sure I'd have killed several people by now if I didn't release some steam



That is the best reason I've ever heard for jacking off.


----------



## Magusz (Oct 21, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> u have no idea what ur missing!! lol



lol! i couldn't agree more!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Pretty sure I'd have killed several people by now if I didn't release some steam



I do kill people.

Probably unrelated.


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> There's a massive poll on this in the sexuality section if you're interested in quantitative data.



where on earth is the sexuality seciton?? cant believe i missed it!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 21, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> where on earth is the sexuality seciton?? cant believe i missed it!!



Here! Enjoy!


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Here! Enjoy!



thanksssssss


----------



## Amandy (Oct 21, 2010)

L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!

This thread... you guys make me LOL so much... and masturbate, you definitely make me do that too. My two favorite things - laughing and masturbating.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Amandy said:


> L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!L!
> 
> This thread... you guys make me LOL so much... and masturbate, you definitely make me do that too. My two favorite things - laughing and masturbating.



As long as you are not laughing while I am masturbating!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Fucking straight edge.
> 
> Straight edge kids piss me off too. Fuckin' superiority complexes.



I know what you mean, I hate people that don't say "God Damn." although I don't say it a lot, you better believe that I ask God to damn people all the time. I've had a few good responses.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

I get in trouble for saying goddamn. Specifically in church.

Still regret nothing.


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> There's a massive poll on this in the sexuality section if you're interested in quantitative data.



This is what I would have posted, had Sasq. not already said so.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know what you mean, I hate people that don't say "God Damn." although I don't say it a lot, you better believe that I ask God to damn people all the time. I've had a few good responses.





Paquito said:


> I get in trouble for saying goddamn. Specifically in church.
> 
> Still regret nothing.



If you like that, wait'll you hear all the hits on the best of. Including one that I tend to use quite a bit IRL

"Jeesum fucking H crow"

Yup. Deal with it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> If you like that, wait'll you hear all the hits on the best of. Including one that I tend to use quite a bit IRL
> 
> "Jeesum fucking H crow"
> 
> Yup. Deal with it.



I see what you did there.


----------



## mischel (Oct 21, 2010)

Hopefully im not alone when i say that i love naughty questions... :blush: 

And i love answering them:

Wanking became really exhausting and difficult since i gained so much .
I cant do it while sitting or in any other position than lieing.
So i only wank in bed after i saw some new pictures of our super hot FFAs here  :bow: .


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm missing the assistance of a Flesh Light


----------



## Esther (Oct 21, 2010)

..........


----------



## mischel (Oct 22, 2010)

did someone ruin this thread?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 22, 2010)

The thing is... I know you all too well to care when or where you're jacking it. It's just not something I want to think about, nor do I want others to think about me. 


And I just realised I lost that beautiful sense of anonymity that I get from being on the net, which allows me to say or do anything... Goddamn.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> The thing is... I know you all too well to care when or where you're jacking it. It's just not something I want to think about, nor do I want others to think about me.



For the love of GOD, THIS.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> The thing is... I know you all too well to care when or where you're jacking it. It's just not something I want to think about, nor do I want others to think about me.
> 
> 
> And I just realised I lost that beautiful sense of anonymity that I get from being on the net, which allows me to say or do anything... Goddamn.


POSTED AGAIN FOR EMPHASIS <thank you>


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> The thing is... I know you all too well to care when or where you're jacking it. It's just not something I want to think about, nor do I want others to think about me.
> 
> 
> And I just realised I lost that beautiful sense of anonymity that I get from being on the net, which allows me to say or do anything... Goddamn.



I was going to start tweeting it though


----------



## Melian (Oct 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I was going to start tweeting it though



Do it - I'll start following you. Hell, I'll even masturbate along, except I like to get poop involved. Hope that's ok.


----------



## mischel (Oct 22, 2010)

Melian said:


> Do it - I'll start following you. Hell, I'll even masturbate along, except I like to get poop involved. Hope that's ok.



Are you sure you want your poop to loose his beautiful sense of anonymity?


----------



## Melian (Oct 22, 2010)

mischel said:


> Are you sure you want your poop to loose his beautiful sense of anonymity?



My poop was planning on running for prime minister in the next election, so all his business will be public soon enough, anyway.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 22, 2010)

Melian said:


> My poop was planning on running for prime minister in the next election, so all his business will be public soon enough, anyway.



I would most definitely cast my first vote to your poop.


----------



## mischel (Oct 22, 2010)

Melian said:


> My poop was planning on running for prime minister in the next election, so all his business will be public soon enough, anyway.



Im sure no one will vote for a single poop. We should join our poops together in order to make a lovely family where everybody feels right to vote for.
Our pooping kids will be the evidence of our sheltered ministration	for the people!


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 22, 2010)

Melian said:


> My poop was planning on running for prime minister in the next election, so all his business will be public soon enough, anyway.



let me know if your poop needs a campaign consultant. while i'm not exactly an expert on canadian politics how different could it really be from louisiana politics? right? ...right?


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 22, 2010)

What the fuck Melian.


----------



## Melian (Oct 22, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> What the fuck Melian.



Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

Melian said:


> My poop was planning on running for prime minister in the next election, so all his business will be public soon enough, anyway.



Best post in dims history


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Oct 24, 2010)

masturbation is great. usually once a day, up to 4 times a day. sometimes i'll go without for a couple days. i don't think i've gone more than 3 days without orgasm since i was around 10. and back then i did it much more.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 24, 2010)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> masturbation is great. usually once a day, up to 4 times a day. sometimes i'll go without for a couple days. i don't think i've gone more than 3 days without orgasm since i was around 10. and back then i did it much more.



Four times a day? Holy shit.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 24, 2010)

Four times a day is slightly more than my average, but not anywhere near my maximum.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 25, 2010)

I tend to shoot for (hehehe) around once a day, usually right before bed. But school has been pretty busy so I haven't had a lot of free time. 

Hopefully once my thesis and practicum course are done, I'll be able to enjoy myself more.


I'd love to run a psychological study on the openness of people in real life vs. on the internet. Many of the posts here are fascinating in this regard. 
 
*nerding out*


----------

